# K - reversible and lacy cowl - free



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/373/CEY-FlorDeMaio.pdf


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful pattern for an lace cowl, thank you for submitting.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty cowl,thanks for the link.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

The link will not work for me. I will try to search for the pattern.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

It is on Ravelry too:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flor-de-maio


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link. It's a lovely pattern .


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, that is really lovely.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a keeper....not for today...but soon!
Many thanks for finding it!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, it is a beautiful cowl


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------

